# Please remember them all



## Bill Gruby (Dec 11, 2014)

This will not be the best of Christmases for my family and I. This will be the third Christmas with one of my boys in harms way. I seen this poem every year for some time now. Please take the time to read it. It says a lot for our young people in the service. Gotta go, something is in my eyes. It's tough bein a Dad sometimes.

 "Billy G"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUGOjNsE4aY


----------



## road (Dec 11, 2014)

It takes courage to stand on "the line"  just as it takes a parents courage to stand behind. 


Thank your kid for me too Bill and I wish you all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## SubSailor (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Bill,

That's a great poem, have heard it before and some how it always manages to get some darn dust in the air. I know it was rough on my parents as I usually wasn't home for Christmas, or Thanksgiving either. Hold your head high Dad, you have many reasons to be proud of your "boy". Thank you and please thank your son for his service!

:saluteflag:


----------



## David S (Dec 11, 2014)

Bill my thoughts and prayers for your son and and your family.

My Dad was a career Navy man and fought in the 2nd world war.  I was born in 1944 at the end of the war.  My parents never mentioned the emotional hardships that they must have endured during his deployment over seas.  He was one of the lucky ones to be able to return to his family and help Mom raise me and my sister.

These are choices that our parents or children make to protect our country.

Recognize the great choice that your Son has made to protect us all.

Most sincerely,

David


----------



## brav65 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you Bill for your post.  I just watched the video and sure enough I got something in my eye as well.  Thank you for your strength in supporting your son in his service and send my love and admiration to your son for his sacrifice.  I either of you are ever in Phoenix the first beer is on me!  Merry Christmas


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 11, 2014)

this my be a little negative, but first
THANK all who have and are serving.
It is very hard to be in the service


I first served during Vet Nam war and was called all sorts of names and even spit on,
something that wont happen today


,


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 11, 2014)

dirty tools said:


> this my be a little negative, but first
> THANK all who have and are serving.
> It is very hard to be in the service
> 
> ...




 I hear ya Bro, welcome home. I spent Christmas of 1966 - 1967 - 1968 in Viet Nam. All of the voluntarily.  Now I know how my Dad felt.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 12, 2014)

God Bless each and every one of our service members, and please God bless their families as well.


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks from all of us outside the US for your service.
And to our boys also.

Brian.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 13, 2014)

To our service men and women and their families, both past and present: Thank you for your service, your courage, your strength, and your sacrifices. Merry Christmas to each and every one of you.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 13, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> I hear ya Bro, welcome home. I spent Christmas of 1966 - 1967 - 1968 in Viet Nam. All of the voluntarily. Now I know how my Dad felt.
> 
> "Billy G"



Bill, I spent Christmas, Dec. '66, '67 in Viet Nam as well. Never forget. Thank your son for his service.

Sandia


----------

